# Fat tire bicycle.



## woodtickgreg (Oct 23, 2017)

Another thing I like to do is fix and restore old bicycles, I got a thing for Schwinns. I do mostly the old 10 speeds like varsity's and continentals etc. I do collegiates, and speedster, and 3 and 5 speeds, fat tire bikes like typhoons and heavy duty's etc. I decided to build up a fat tire bike for myself to cruise the neighborhood with and ride around at car shows etc. It will be a blend of old and new, I found this new girls fat tire bike cheap and will strip it for parts. 


 I'll use the springer front fork off of the donor bike, the front wheel and rear rim, I have an original bendix 2 speed kick back hub that I'll lace into the rim. I'll use the fenders, crank, and gooseneck with a different style of handle bar. I'll probably use the big a$$ seat too, lol. I have an old school alloy Schwinn rear rack for it as well.


 Here you can see the 2 speed wheel, it has a narrow s7 rim that will be used on another project. And you can also see the new frame. An old school schwinn from around the 60's to early 70's, I had it sandblasted and powdercoated red.


I did the chaingaurd to match and there's the new handlebars as well, kinda like a stingray bend to them.


 
This is going to be a fun build for me, it'll be fun to tool around on next summer. When I was a kid I used to lace ten speed rear hubs into these wheels to make beach cruisers when I lived in Cali. I was building beach cruisers before you could buy them at the store.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Wildthings (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## TimR (Oct 23, 2017)

I like Fat Tire too...

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## TimR (Oct 23, 2017)

We have a fat tire bike (single speed) of my wife's that I think she'll pitch when she tries peddling up our drive, 15+% graveled grade....ugh, I don't like it with a mountain bike!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 23, 2017)

TimR said:


> We have a fat tire bike (single speed) of my wife's that I think she'll pitch when she tries peddling up our drive, 15+% graveled grade....ugh, I don't like it with a mountain bike!


Don't pitch it, it might be worth something, especially if it's older.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 23, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Don't pitch it, it might be worth something, especially if it's older.


Nah, modern Walmart special my sister tired of and gave us. I know what you mean about old bikes, esp Schwinns so many of us had. Just stupid what a late 60s banana seat bike goes for in fair condition.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 23, 2017)

TimR said:


> Nah, modern Walmart special my sister tired of and gave us. I know what you mean about old bikes, esp Schwinns so many of us had. Just stupid what a late 60s banana seat bike goes for in fair condition.


I have a friend that restores the old stingrays, crates, and pickers. Some of those bikes bring $3k or better. I am also doing a Schwinn tandem with a 5 speed and drum brake, those are worth some money too, but I plan to ride that one, not by myself of course. Maybe I should get a blow up love doll and put that on the back seat, bet that would get some looks and laughs.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## TimR (Oct 23, 2017)

Mine was a single speed, I coveted the gearshift 3 and 5 speeds. But going down the street with baseball cards and a clothesline clip...they all sound the same!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 23, 2017)

I had a sears screamer....That was my favorite bike.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 24, 2017)

I had a Sears too with the banana seat and the 3 speed gearshifter on the frame, it was blue. I always wanted a cherry crate Schwinn but never got one. Had many many stingrays though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 5, 2017)

Worked on the bike a little more.
Put the first new decals on the chaingaurd.


 I think the decals look pretty nice. I have new ones for the frame too.


 The donor bike is stripped and the frame is pitched. Freshly powder coated old school Schwinn frame is in the work stand and ready for some parts. It's upside down in this pic, the stand rotates when I'm working on it.


 This is the crank and sprocket I'll be using, old school Schwinn parts, not off the donor bike. The bearings are soaking in mineral spirits, 60 year old grease in them. The bearings are in great shape and like new they just need a good cleaning and repack with fresh grease. I bet they have never been out of the frame they where in since they where installed at the factory in Chicago.


 Bearing cups are installed. Just waiting for clean bearings now. Then the crank and sprocket will go on.



I'll use the front springer fork off of the donor, the wheels and tires, possibly the seat, I have some original parts off of other old school Schwinns that I'll be using, like the kickstand, gooseneck, rear rack, etc. I haven't decided what pedals I'll be using yet. This is a fun build for me because it is for me and not just a bike I put labor into to sell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 5, 2017)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 7, 2017)

I got the crank and the kickstand installed.
Bearings are cleaned of the 60 year old grease.


 And repacked with some fresh grease.


 Crank and bearings are in. Cone nut and locknut where also installed for the crank.



First real hard parts installed, lol.


 Here you can see the locknut installed.


 Next is the kickstand, Schwinn had the most durable kickstand ever in my opinion. This whole assembly goes in and the spring gets compressed and then a tiny little pin holds in all in place, brilliant. All greased up and ready to go.


 Clean parts on a freshly powder coated frame.


 This is the little pin that holds the kickstand on.



Building a bike in my living room! Lol.


 
I'm not sure if this is the correct kickstand for this frame, or the right cam for the kickstand. I might have to try another one after all the rest of the parts are on. Depends on if it holds the bike at the correct angle and doesn't drag when going around a corner. It does clear the crank so that's good.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## justallan (Nov 7, 2017)

Very cool post.
Whoever did the powder coating did a great job from what I can see. All of those little tight spots are real easy to miss I can say for sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 9, 2017)

justallan said:


> Very cool post.
> Whoever did the powder coating did a great job from what I can see. All of those little tight spots are real easy to miss I can say for sure.


It's a local guy, mostly industrial stuff but he did a fine job on the bike. Coating is nice and thick and smooth as can be. I have to clean some of the holes out, but he kept it out of the bottom bracket and steering head so all is good. I'll have him do more for me in the future. He was half the price of what some guys wanted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## justallan (Nov 9, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> It's a local guy, mostly industrial stuff but he did a fine job on the bike. Coating is nice and thick and smooth as can be. I have to clean some of the holes out, but he kept it out of the bottom bracket and steering head so all is good. I'll have him do more for me in the future. He was half the price of what some guys wanted.



When I started powder coating I was doing paintball guns and BOY HOWDY the prep work was at least 99% of the work. After doing the paintball guns everything else was free money. LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 9, 2017)

I also have a lightweight Schwinn ten speed frame that I want him to do, it has a threaded bottom bracket for the crank so it will need to be kept clean of powdercoat, I hope he can do it.


----------



## justallan (Nov 9, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I also have a lightweight Schwinn ten speed frame that I want him to do, it has a threaded bottom bracket for the crank so it will need to be kept clean of powdercoat, I hope he can do it.



I'd bet that he can, it's rather simple.
For some reason I've kept all of my stuff in case I ever go to work for myself again it would be one more thing to offer. Now I just need to get my shop built.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 10, 2017)

justallan said:


> I'd bet that he can, it's rather simple.
> For some reason I've kept all of my stuff in case I ever go to work for myself again it would be one more thing to offer. Now I just need to get my shop built.


I have always been a believer of never put all your eggs in one basket.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 18, 2017)

I saw this while grocery shopping, made me smile.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 25, 2017)

Need to figure out how to retrofit that antique headlight with some kick-ass LEDs Greg!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 25, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Need to figure out how to retrofit that antique headlight with some kick-ass LEDs Greg!


Actually no lights will be on this one. But I have a really cool original Schwinn generator set that will go on the tandem build.


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 25, 2017)

I picked up some LEDs off Amazon if I recall correctly, that I honestly think would fit that housing Greg. Put 2 of them on the Mule, and you couldn't even tell the original sealed beam lights were on it. Took the sealed beams off and put 2 more on it. Could barely see to navigate before, it's like driving in daylight everywhere you go now. Would probably be worth the effort to attempt it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 25, 2017)

Quick search turned up this listing on Amazon Greg, several shapes and sizes to choose from and most have dimensions listed. Only question remaining would be if the generator would produce enough current to make them work, but realistically they should require less amperage than an incandescent.


Amazon link...


Lights I put on the Mule...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 26, 2017)

I think just a replacement bulb would suffice, you just have to make sure they are dimable with a generator set up because of the varying voltage produced.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 27, 2017)

Last night as we were driving my grandson home, he informed us that his bike was stolen from his dad's house. He was quite upset about it. About the time he finished telling us, I spotted a bike on the side of the road about a mile from our house. It had a sign on it. So I turned around and stopped to look at it....it said,
"Free"

It was a boys mountain bike. 6 speed Trek. 
SCORE!
So I tossed it in the back of the jeep and took it home.
There's some damage the shimano gear changer from apparent crashes with it. Flat tires. And the grips and seat are junk. I'll clean it up this week and see if I can straighten out the gear changer. Should be an easy fix.
He needs a helmet before he can ride it, so that'll be a Christmas present....
He was so happy. Old guys rule....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 27, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 27, 2017)

The ahem, gear changer, is called a derrailleur, lol. Most times you are better off just replacing it and the cable, once the get bent they never seem to work quite right. And they are not really that expensive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 1, 2018)

Worked on the bike a little more, took the springer apart for a good cleaning, found some rust and some chrome that had come off, I cleaned it best I could and polished it, I'll have to live with the cheap chrome coming off, maybe one day I'll strip it again and sand blast and powder coat it too.
Ready for the bearing cup.



Bearing cups in, knocked them in with a brass hammer.



Springer is cleaned and polished best I could.


 springer fork is on, bearings greased, handle bars and gooseneck installed.


 New handlebars.


 New pedals on too.


 
I think I'll work on the fenders next, outsides aren't bad and will polish up nice, but insides are pretty rusty, time for the mighty wire wheel!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 22, 2018)

I havent had much time to work on the bike lately. A few weeks ago i was working with the fenders and realized the rear fender would not work, so I ordered whole new set, really nice fenders. Then today I found this seat! Way cooler than the black seat I was going to use.
Springs front and rear.


 And a really cool diamond stitch pattern with a grab rail. She's coming along but slowly.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 22, 2018)

What are you going to do for the handle grips?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 22, 2018)

Probably something along the line of the seat. Brown or tan.
I might do the same thing with the tires at a later date, they make them in a cool clay color. I'll ride the black oval knobbies ones for awhile though.


----------



## Tony (Mar 22, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Worked on the bike a little more, took the springer apart for a good cleaning, found some rust and some chrome that had come off, I cleaned it best I could and polished it, I'll have to live with the cheap chrome coming off, maybe one day I'll strip it again and sand blast and powder coat it too.
> Ready for the bearing cup.
> View attachment 139193
> Bearing cups in, knocked them in with a brass hammer.
> ...



Just now catching up on this thread, I've missed about 4 months of it! Looking great man! Did you turn the segmented vessel the Christmas tree is in?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 22, 2018)

Tony said:


> Did you turn the segmented vessel the Christmas tree is in?


Yup, that was the very first segmented turning I ever did, all scrap wood, a total experiment.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 22, 2018)

You could always make some nice maple grips....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 23, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> You could always make some nice maple grips....


It would look cool, but not very comfortable or practical.


----------



## Tony (Mar 23, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> It would look cool, but not very comfortable or practical.



It would be comfortable if you used soft maple...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Herb G. (Mar 25, 2018)

Since you like old Schwinns, I have a 12 speed you'd love. It's a racer, but I don't know the name of it.
I can check if you'd like. It's been hanging in my garage for 35 years.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 25, 2018)

Herb G. said:


> Since you like old Schwinns, I have a 12 speed you'd love. It's a racer, but I don't know the name of it.
> I can check if you'd like. It's been hanging in my garage for 35 years.


I am definitely interested, I would like to see a pic of it. I wonder if there is a bike shop near you that could box it up and ship it?


----------



## Herb G. (Mar 25, 2018)

@woodtickgreg I will try to get some pics of it this week after all my medical appts. I don't know if there's any bike shops around here, but I can look.
If not, there is a Parcel Plus store that says they can box anything.
It's in pretty good shape. The tires are probably shot, but dry rot does that.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 25, 2018)

Sounds good @Herb G.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 27, 2018)

I got the front fender mounted today, I need to make an aluminum spacer for the rear and get some new screws to mount it. But these fenders look really nice.



 

 I dig the little kick out on the bottom of these.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 15, 2018)

Raining all day for 2 days! So today was a good time to work on the bike a little more.
Next was the rear fender, all new stainless hardware.


 Here you can see the fender bracket doesn't line up with the frame bracket. This is often the case when using new modern fenders on an old Schwinn frame.


 Not to worry I can just make a spacer, chucked up a piece of aluminum round bar in the ole Southbend. Drilled the center hole and machined the outside to proper diameter.


 Aluminum is so fun to work with, machines so easy. Then cut this to length.


 Voila! A nice machined spacer that fits perfectly.


 The rear rack is part of the install because the rack and fender supports all use the same mounting screws. This is an original old schwinn rack, but it probably came off a 10 speed. I like it because Scwhinn is cast into it and it has the rat trap style keeper. Alluminum alloy so it wont rust.


 It's starting to look more like a bike with every piece that's bolted on.


 I'm not sure if the seat will stay this low, I'll have to wait until the wheels and tires are on and see how it fits in the final adjustments, might raise it a little.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 15, 2018)

And I found some cool grips to match the seat.
The camera flash kinda washed out the color, but they are a nice dark brown that closely matches the seat.


 

 

 
Let's see........whats next? Clean and install the front wheel, build the rear wheel and instal, new chain, and install the chain gaurd. And I have new decals for it that will go on the very last thing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 15, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Raining all day for 2 days! So today was a good time to work on the bike a little more.
> Next was the rear fender, all new stainless hardware.
> 
> View attachment 145519



I sure am glad you weren't in your skivvies!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 6, 2018)

Got the front wheel done, all polished up and a new rim strip installed, put the used tire and tube on for now and installed it on the bike. I might put some colored tires on it, either clay colored or black with redwalls.


 
I have some major work to do on the rear wheel. I'm starting with a Schwinn S-7 rim laced to a bendix 2 speed kickback hub. Problem is it can only take a 1.75 tire and I want to run a 2.125 tire, so I have to change the rim, I'll use the S-7 eventually on a tandem build I want to do. So I'll use the wheel, take some measurements and see if i can re use the spokes or see if i have to source new ones. The bike is coming along and its turning out quite beautiful in my opinion. The red powdercoat is very striking and will look nice with new white decals. I cant wait to get this one done and ride it at the local car cruises.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 6, 2018)

Nice....I like the red sideways, from what ive seen online...


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 6, 2018)

I like the self portrait!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 6, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> I like the self portrait!!!
> 
> View attachment 146857
> 
> View attachment 146858


That's actually a painting of my deceased father. I never had a relationship with him as he had his own demons that he never beat. He was a professional clown among other things, his character was Mister Fleas. He made his own costumes. Long story and kind of personal. But that is my father.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 3, 2018)

Worked on the rear hub today. Doesn't look like anybody has ever been inside of it due to the rock hard grease that was in it. After I got all the old grease cleaned out and I got a chance to look at the parts I saw no signs of wear anywhere!
Really old grease, the bearings wouldn't even turn.


 That's on of 4 brake shoes, in grease that was more like wax, lol.


 Nice clean parts, put them in a bucket of mineral spirits and brushed them off good.


 blew them off with compressed air and they look great!


 The donor rim is polished, spokes are cleaned and it's almost ready to be laced up. Only thing to do before that is drill out the holes in the rim for the larger spokes and nipples.


 Hub is ready to go. Its a Bendix yellow band 2 speed kick back.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Herb G. (Jun 6, 2018)

My brother used to build bikes when he was a kid at a bike shop where we used to live.
He had the gift for lacing spokes. I never acquired that gift.
He built a home made rim balancing rig from scrap metal
and scrap wood pieces. It even had a run out gauge on it.
I don't remember whatever happened to that rig, but it was certainly
functional, if not down right cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 6, 2018)

Lacing the wheel is the easy part. Calculating the spoke length is another story, there's apps for that now and it makes it so much easier. I used to just true up wheels on the bike when I was at home but always used a truing stand in the bike shop. Now I have a professional park tool truing stand at home, it's so worth it if you do a lot of wheels. It not only aids in side to side, but up and down, and centers the rim to the hub perfectly. With the spoke calculator and the truing stand I can pretty much lace any wheel to any hub.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Herb G. (Jun 7, 2018)

Yeah, but my brother was doing this back in the late 1960's.
No computer, no apps, nothing except a run out gauge & a home built stand.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 7, 2018)

In the early 70's I was building 5 speed beach cruisers before they where available on the mass market. I would start with a Schwinn fat tire like the one I'm building and lace a Schwinn 10 speed hub into it. Voila! 5 speed fat tire beach cruiser. People would see my bikes and then ask me, the snot nosed kid, to build them a bike too! I did this cheap back then because I didn't know what my skills where worth then. Bits of coat hanger taped to the frame where my gages. I used the frame as my jig. .105 gage motorcycle spokes laced into schwinn S2 rims where a hit back then, lol. Bikes weighed a ton! And now those style bikes are everywhere. I wished i had all of those rims today! Back then ashtabula was making hot bmx parts for us kids and mongoose was just starting out with bmx bikes. Funny how things come full circle sometimes.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 7, 2018)

I had to make a tool to finish up the 2 speed hub.
The piece on the left is what I made at work to fit the jam nut on the 2 speed hub. I welded it to the cheap India wrench because I couldn't find a cheap chimes wrench that was sized right, lol


 I forgot to take pics after I welded it, didn't matter it was my typical ugly welds, lol. Then I ground it smooth and reamed the bore.


 See how the jam nut sits down in a feces and has the 2 notches?


 The tool fits over the axle.


 And down into the recess and engages the notches. Then I can hold the outer cone nut with a week h as I tighten the inner jam nut with the shop made wrench.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 12, 2018)

I have a wheel, all laced up! Just needs to be trued now.
First 9 spokes on one side.


 9 spokes on the other side.


 All 36 heavy gage spokes laced into a 3 cross pattern.


 
Now I just need some time to tension and true it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 12, 2018)

Damn, spokes are 10mm to long. So now I either have to cut them down and retread them or order new ones if I can find them.


----------



## Herb G. (Jun 12, 2018)

I hope this helps someone out there.
My brother told me a properly trued & tuned rim will "pluck" like a harp when it's done correctly.
I take that to mean you should be able to get a musical note from each spoke when "strummed" with the thumb.

Naturally, I can't say one way or the other, but my rims always made music after my brother trued them up for me. 


Dead serious, BTW.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 12, 2018)

I used a spoke calculator and re calculated the spoke length, they where about 10mm to long. New stainless 12 gage spokes are on order.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 15, 2018)

Finaly got some time to work on the cruiser again.
Rear wheel is finished and on the bike, new nickel plated chain, chainguard is on and new decals. Its 99% done. I need to get a different bolt for the seat post clamp and the correct front schwinn badge for the front of the frame and that's it!
Off the work stand and looking like new.


 The new decals really finished it off.


 With the powdercoated paint it is better than new. Not a period correct restoration but a blend of old and new.


 I'm happy with the way it came out.



Now I have to build one for my girl. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Tony (Sep 15, 2018)

Man, that turned out sweet Greg!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 16, 2018)



Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 23, 2018)

I found the last piece today at a bicycle swap meet. The head badge for the front of the frame. 


 
I made some adjustments and went for a cruise around d the neighborhood. I figured out I need to make an adjustment to the seat and move the handlebars back a little, I did about a 5 or 6 mile ride on it. It's pretty cool to watch the Springer fork working, the bike soaks up the bumps nicely. I'm pretty happy with this one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 8, 2018)

I thought I was done with this bike, then I found this really cool modern retro light. Looks old but has l.e.d. lights. I can see myself ordering more of these for some of my other bikes and up coming builds.



 Stanley approved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 9, 2018)

meow that's sexy lookin....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 9, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------

